# wellington upground



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

anyone interested in fishing an open or 2 this year on this lake. thinking off putting something together.


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

I can help Scotty if you need some help


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

i prolly have to contact wellington to make sure its ok


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Scotty Yamamoto said:


> i prolly have to contact wellington to make sure its ok


When you contact wellington, can you ask them to put the weeds back into the lake....thx.


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

yeah really there all gone


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Fished it for 30 years. There has been weeds every year. Last year they put chemicals in and the weeds vanished. What a perfect small body of water. Now I know there's still a bite there, but what I saw during the spawn was not too impressive. The numbers are down and the size wasn't present like past years. I'm not going to be a Debbie Downer, but the thing that bites my ass is there is not a good enough reason anyone can give as to why they needed to kill off the weeds. Been playing this game too long to know what's around the corner if they don't give it a chance to heal and produce more growth. Sad.


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

I talked to odnr last yr there they told me they wanted to start putting Xmas trees in there . I still get some nice fish there but nothing big I got this there last August


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Scotty and icetester let's get some guys together and form a little club together maybe hit some local lakes like Wellington, new London , Norwalk , spencer what do you think


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

what if he did alittle pot tourney either this sat from like 7-1 or maybe sun night from 330-830 then we can figure it all out after that may be $30 a boat


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds good scotty


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Do you know anyone that would come?


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

I can post it on Facebook and see what happens


----------



## Jeffckd (Sep 19, 2014)

Is this lake electric only? If so can you have outboard if trimmed up out of the water?


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Yes gas allowed but can't use


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea Jeff electric only trimm up


----------



## Jeffckd (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok well i would be interested In a little derby there so keep me posted if anything is gonna happen sounds like fun to me
Thanks guys.


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

i am in love wellington. let me know


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Tdyer10 do you know some people that would be interested?


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Ok I say we go Saturday morning 6:30 -1:30 single or team 5 fish limit per boat 12" minimum


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Let me k ow who's in for sure


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Ok well make it easier money wise $40 per boat big bass included


----------



## Jeffckd (Sep 19, 2014)

What's the ramp like there?? If it's only electric how to load boat back on trailer??


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

I am in


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Jeffckd nice ramp easy to put the boat back on


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Scott give me a call we can figure it out for sat 935-2775


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

What's your area code


----------



## Jeffckd (Sep 19, 2014)

Results ? How many boats ?


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

only 2 boats showed so we fun fished. That one was kind of spur of the moment. were planning something for wellington end of july details soon


----------

